# Antelope Valley Fair



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

Anyone going to the Antelope Valley Fair on Sunday to watch the goat show? Shelly


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

im showing nigerians and boers at AV next saturday


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

Is your boer a market wether or breeding stock? I was told the market goats show on sunday august 24 at 6:00pm. Do you know if this is the right day and time? Shelly


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i have all breeding stock but i'll find out and let you know shelly


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

the market wether show is august 24th at 6pm


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you. Good luck showing on Saturday. I'm going up on Sunday with a friend She sold a goat and wants to see how he turned out. Shelly


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

haha my friend is doing that, her husbands one of the ag teachers at the local highschool up there


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

Will your goats still be there on Sunday? If so I would like to see them and you if you're going to be there. Shelly


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

no i go in next friday and leave next saturday


----------

